# Good free PDF editor????



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

As the titles says, I am looking for a good PDF editor. I really, really want it to be free if possible. I don't do a lot of editing with PDF files, however I really need to be able to edit some from time to time. 

Googling "free PDF editor" brings up literally thousands of links.  Want something that has been tried and true by real folks.


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 18, 2012)

I use Word + Cute PDF Writer but I guess you want to edit PDF files directly, right?


----------



## hellrazor (Aug 18, 2012)

OpenOffice (or LibreOffice) can make .pdf files, but I'm not sure (read: I don't think) they can edit them.


----------



## LGV (Aug 18, 2012)

I just did  use this to convert to word, then convert back to PDF ( if need it) 
http://www.freepdfconvert.com/


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2012)

PDFCreator is free to use and opensource.

Good or best, that is up to you to decide; it is a personal thing.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I use Word + Cute PDF Writer but I guess you want to edit PDF files directly, right?



Right, I need to edit the PDF files that are already completed. 



hellrazor said:


> OpenOffice (or LibreOffice) can make .pdf files, but I'm not sure (read: I don't think) they can edit them.



Yea, I need to edit directly



LGV said:


> I just did  use this to convert to word, then convert back to PDF ( if need it)
> http://www.freepdfconvert.com/



May be an option actually. As long as when converted things do not get scrambled. 



95Viper said:


> PDFCreator is free to use and opensource.
> 
> Good or best, that is up to you to decide; it is a personal thing.



Will this edit existing PDF files? That is what I am needing to do.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 18, 2012)

If you find something, let me know. I had to edit and create some PDFs a few months ago and searched forever to find some sort of free program- no luck. Thankfully, newtekie1 was able to get the PDFs edited for me or else I would've been in big trouble


----------



## bmaverick (Aug 18, 2012)

Because of the patents Adobe has, finding a FREE editor will be difficult.  There is one program that can edit PDF files, BUT, only one page at a time ... Inkscape 

PDFedit is another option to try. 

Check out this OpenSauce Wiki for PDF editors/convertors/makers for FREE ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software 

Scroll through the top list for Windows and then the bottom list further down the page. 

CutePDF and PDF995 are the typical tools I've used.  There are a bunch more too.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Will this edit existing PDF files? That is what I am needing to do.



Sorry, was not really paying attention to the requirements... no, that just allows you to print files in pdf, like dopdf and novapdf.

However, there is an opensource editor called PDFedit that does what you want, I believe.

There web page is here: PDFedit pdf manipulation library, gui, tools
 It is called a beta, so... take it for what it is.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 18, 2012)

I found one once that worked but left watermarks, but I was able to remove the watermarks with notepad++

There's probably quite a few that use the watermark method for the free versions.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

Microsoft Word 2013 is awesome. It opens, edits, saves pdf files.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Word 2013 is awesome. It opens, edits, saves pdf files.



Not free though.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

Preview version is free for a good period of time without limitations. Till *June 2013* (almost a year lol). After that time it's read-only mode. You can open files but cannot save or edit them.


----------



## Frick (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh yeah preview. Good thought there.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> Microsoft Word 2013 is awesome. It opens, edits, saves pdf files.



Really? Man, I am all over that if that's the case. 

Thanks Drone.


----------



## LGV (Aug 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> May be an option actually. As long as when converted things do not get scrambled.



nope, worked for me great! the original stay at it it, they send you the converted over email in 5 min.


----------

